# Camberley Heath Forum Meet  - Feedback



## sev112 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just back
Anthony organised the weather, and everything else splendidly - thanks for all the hard work

Course in great nick, greens in great condition, good company, and the usual suspects misbehaving as always 

Thanks to the guys i played with AM and PM


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 18, 2012)

Indeed, a cracking day was had by all (I think). Great organisation by Anthony including the weather. My recent spells of the sublime and the ridiculous continued on the course but I didn't 3 putt which says as much about the greens as it does my putting.

I'm sure Anthony will post results and pics at some point but for those wondering who won, it wasn't me.

Thanks to my partners for the day and apologies for the numerous cries of _bleep bleep_ Stannard on the back nine


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2012)

The day started badly when the tart slept in. He was supposed to pick up pieman at six, and meet me next. Got a phone call at six when he woke up on the sofa. I picked up Paul, and then drove home again for the tart pick up.

Still got there on time.

Fantastic weather for golf, lovely golf course, in great condition. Dubious company. Very dubious golf.

Thanks to txl for organising, pieman, general store, zznuffzz, swinger, donald, and hapless for company on the golf course, bratty, Justone, PNWokingham, imurg, leftie, and anyone else I bored with my company.

Shot of the day? Swinger, drove the 18th to leave a 6 foot putt for eagle. 2 for 4. Bandit.

Tart of the day? Rickg, spent a mint on new clobber (white trousers included), as he forgot to bring a change of clothes, and was still wearing yesterday's.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2012)

As above.
Big thanks to TXL for the organisation, big thanks to Paul, Pete and Sean for the am 9 holer and to Mike, Pete and Roger for a cracking afternoon.
Actually managed to put a half decent round together, not in the money but a par at the last instead of the inept double bogey would have put me in the running.
The Course...?
Suffice to say it's one I could get used to playing...
Some good banter, some good golf and a good day..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Shot of the day? Swinger, drove the 18th to leave a 6 foot putt for eagle. 2 for 4. Bandit.
		
Click to expand...



Something needs to be done about these people. It's disgraceful and sullys the reputation of the game.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:





Something needs to be done about these people. It's disgraceful and sullys the reputation of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Damn right. He didn't even have a stupid hat on.

Apparently he was in disguise.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 18, 2012)

Can only add my '+1' to all the comments above.

Great to meet another bunch of axe-murderers and find out they really aren't - or at least disguise it well.

Course in great nick for the awful recent weather. Food and company fabulous. Now, if only I could avoid exoceting the 80yd uphill pitches!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 18, 2012)

Big thanks to Anthony for organising yet another great Forum meeting. He even get the weather right.​:clap:

Well done also to Rickg for somehow ending up with all the prize money - kindly donated by the winners to the H4H fund.​


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 18, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant day. That's why I play golf. Some good shots, some bad, great company with lots of banter on a cracking golf course.

Thanks to Anthony, who was the perfect host, GeneralStore and Bratty, who were great to play with, and the guys on my table at dinner. :thup:

Course was a really good test and in excellent condition.The greens weren't overly quick but were running very true. I just couldn't read them so unlike HawkEye I 3 putted a lot. 

Oh and I was on the 18th green to witness Swinger's ball roll past me. According to the card that's 323 yards from the tee.  His drive was actually closer than my first putt.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 18, 2012)

Gotta say that was the most enjoyable 28pts I've shot this week :ears:

Thanks for all those who turned a blind eye to my all round sh*te play, much appreciated.

Great to see the old faces (that's you RickG!)..... and the new faces, always spend far too much time laughing on these forum meets.

Kudos to everyone for donating their 'winnings' to the HFH fund, Congrats to Wookie and Sawtooth, Richart, Richart's friend, Richart's other friend, Richart's friend of a friend of a friend........ and his friend!!! (and any other friends he might have even if they only know him by sight :thup

Swinger.. 292yds to drive the 18th... awesome.... and to make the putt? priceless!



Funniest thing (typing this only so I don't forget it)....

RickG: "You can only spin the club after you hit a GOOD drive..........."
HaplessHacker: "That WAS a good drive!"



Thanks to Twire, Hawkeye (who had his swing in the morning) HaplessHacker, znuffzz, PNWokingham and Sawtooth for the company... top drawer fellas! :thup:

Thanks TXL for the day, well organised, nice course that is.... and Jeeeeeesus that was some sized chicken portion!

Don't know what the scores were... did I come last?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 18, 2012)

how was the fatigue after watching the golf James?

Good to hear you had the weather and a cracking day. Gutted I had to drop out but then again back is cream crackered today so couldn't swing a club if I wanted to.

Will be good to see the scores on the doors, I know Anthony will have a little spreadsheet or 2 with them on


----------



## JustOne (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm spannered Gibbo... can't remember playing the back 9 

Did I win? what... eh? where's my nurse gone?....helloo? is anyone there..... night night :rofl:


----------



## TXL (Jun 18, 2012)

Many thanks to all that attended, I trust you had an enjoyable day.

I have rather a lot of pictures to sift through, thanks Pieman and the other budding photographers that took pictures for me.   I will try to get round to them tomorrow and post a few up here.

Meanwhile, here are the results:







I was able to negotiate a prize of a Cleveland Stand Bag for the overall winner.


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2012)

Repeating all thatâ€™s been said; great day, great course, great weather, great company.

Special thanks to Anthony for his usual seamless organisation and to my playing partners am: Foxholer. The19thhole, Sev112, pm: Wookie, Rickg, Jeremy.

Well played Jeremy, a grandstand finish with birdie on the 18[SUP]th [/SUP]to take the prize, having thinned the drive and getting a good bounce off the cart path... 

Like Swinger, I too thought of having a crack at the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] green with my driver (or was it his 3 iron?), but instead knobbed my 3 wood just over the ridge and scored a double.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Gotta say that was the most enjoyable 28pts I've shot this week
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting James.
Are you handing the card in????


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Anthony, superbly organised. 

Great company, course and some seriously dodgy outfits...those pastels really suit your eyes Rick


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 19, 2012)

Another cracking forum event - well manged Anthony - cracking day, course and company. It started on a funny note hearing Rick get a call on his sofa at 6am in yesterday's clothes - rushing out the door tootbrush in hand!! The pro shop relieved him of Â£150 for some diamond white new trousers, T shirt etc.....

Looking forward to the next event at Cooden


----------



## wookie (Jun 19, 2012)

As above - thanks to Anthony for his organisation and hosting skills and my playing partners Homer and Wookies Guest (as he will probably be known for the time being) in the morning and RickG, Crow and Jeremy in the afternoon.

My first forum meet and wont be the last as it was a cracking day with cracking company.  Shame about some of my golf in the afternoon but hey


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures  please add more tales of woe/joy to the thread for the bit in the magazine. Cheers everyone.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 19, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Looking forward to seeing the pictures  please add more tales of woe/joy to the thread for the bit in the magazine. Cheers everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid question of the day while we're all waiting by the first tee before the morning round: "Where's Homer?"
Best tee announcement as Pieman is getting ready to play: "On the tee, representing Ginsters..."


----------



## User20205 (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks Anthony, what a course, really enjoyed it and the company was excellent as always. 

the highlights of the day for me were, Homers shoes in the afternoon (he changed shoes at brunch). a light blue, dark blue myjoy combo that were so shiny you could see your face in them. full marks to Mrs Homer for her polishing skills  

and actually on the course.... Hookers play on the front 9 in the afternoon was excellent, a couple of 4 pointers racked up  Homers birdie on the last par 3 was cracking, deserved & got a double fist pump

Also some observations. I'm too old to carry for 27 holes, My knees are shot today, I need some kind of trolley :angry:
the quantity & quality of the custard was excellent

finally I understand Swinger is interested in playing more mixed pairs, he is in the market for a partner. she must however be able to match his length off the tee. sounds like a tough ask !!


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2012)

Home at last, call off the search parties !

What a great day. Course was in great condition, greens a nice pace, and Anthony was the perfect host. Imagine there might be a few red faces and necks this morning. Never even thought I might need sun cream. So glad I carried my waterproofs around 27 holes.

Thanks to all my playing partners during the day, and especially to Rob who had to put up with me for all 27 holes. Not sure what you did to deserve that mate.

Golf was ok, but having birdied the first hole, the following 26 were always going to be a let down. At least I got to play the last five holes this time, twice in fact, and good holes they are too.

I can't imagine anyone would have the balls to partner Swinger in foursomes after his drive at the last. Does anyone want to revise their guess for how far he will hit it at the H4H day ?

Looking forward to the next meet at Cooden. Did anyone miss Smiffy ?


----------



## JustOne (Jun 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Great shooting James.
Are you handing the card in????




Click to expand...

I wish I could, in fact it would be great if I could get my h/cap up to about 13........


----------



## Twire (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd like to echo the comments above, a great day well organised, thanks Anthony. The course was presented in great condition (save the bunkers).

Thanks to my partners in the morning, JustOne, HaekeyeMS, and Haplesshacker. In the afternoon Pieman, RichardC and my guest Frank all top company. I must apologise for Frank, he can talk for England and I'm sure most of you heard him somewhere around the course. 

Looking forward to catching up with old faces and new at Blackmoor.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Looking forward to the next meet at Cooden. Did anyone miss Smiffy ?
		
Click to expand...

Who? 

As everyone else has said, a big thanks to Anthony for a cracking day out. Congrats to the winners.

I really enjoyed the course - if you've not played it, get it on your list - as it's wide fairways, but still lined with trees and trouble allow for some optimism. Greens were fast for me (it's all relative), but true, bunkers were as should be expected with all the weather we've had.

Thanks to Rickg and Jeremy for partnering me in the morning. Great company and a good laugh. The pro shop want to thank Rickg for helping pay their mortgages, and I was happy to act as personal shopper. If anyone else wants my services at events, I'll happily do so for a modest fee. That said, Cooden's pro shop won't facilitate much! 

Thanks to Anthony, Mike and George for an enjoyable afternoon round. One highlight was Anthony telling me to stop being a big tart on the 1st tee and to go with driver not 3 wood. Thinking he'd got in my head as a returned to the bag to swap clubs, his smile soon faded as I stuck a lovely driver down the middle of the fairway with a nice bit of fade. I aplogise for the profanity and have now washed my dirty mouth out! That said, the drive on 17 really did deserve the shout, as did the people in the house about 10 yards from the tee!

See you at Cooden, folks, where I promise to donate Â£1 for every swear word during my round of golf to H4H. I refuse to do so once I finish my round, because there'll be too many ***** taking the *** out of me for me to hold back!


----------



## Hooker (Jun 19, 2012)

After being a long time lurker on the forum, it was really nice to put names to faces from the forum. Met some lovely people on the day and many thanks to my playing partners for the day Geoff, Rob2 and TheRod in the morning. Homer, 19thHole and TheRod again in the afternoon.

Thanks for the Kind words TheRod I had a good start in the afternoon after 8 holes I had 19 points! Unfortunately it all started to go wrong after that and lost balls on three of the next few holes effectively killed my challenge. Im sure it had nothing to do with the physical and mental abuse I suffered at the hands of Homer and 19th, purely a coincidence :ears:

Highlights of the day, on the par 3 2nd over a very uphill long and unforgiving par 3. I managed to half shank/slice/thin my tee shot wide right onto the path along the 1st fairway (where it bounced a few times) into the trees. Thinned my gap wedge attempt through the trees hitting the side of the hill and somehow landing on the green. To then drain my 20 foot putt for a PAR! That memory will live with me a long time!
Birdieing the 16th hole, despite homer NOT telling me there was a pond .

And hitting a lovely 220 yard hybrid onto the par 5 3rd hole for a PAR.

The main highlights were the course (tough but fair), the clubhouse (huge but not stuffy), meeting all the forumers even briefly they were all welcoming and friendly, being a high handicapper I didnt feel intimidated at all.

Many thanks to Anthony superb organising skills, even arranged great weather and course conditions for us.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Best tee announcement as Pieman is getting ready to play: "On the tee, representing Ginsters..."
		
Click to expand...

Yes; my actual sponsors - Pukka Pies - would not have been impressed with that! 

Absolutely cracking day and huge thanks to Anthony for organising everything. The course was in fantastic condition apart from the bunkers (which had suffered with all the rain) but even they cannot distract from what a class course Camberley Heath is. Looking forward to going back again soon.

Thanks as always to Chris for transporting myself and Rick there and back - much appreciated. Fortunately it gave us the opportunity to try and piece together exactly what went on Friday night!

Really good to catch up with all the old faces and friends, and meet some new guys as well. Thanks to Chris, Paul, George, Richard, Neil and Frank for their company out on the course during the day - very enjoyable.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2012)

Bratty said:



			See you at Cooden, folks, where I promise to donate Â£1 for every swear word during my round of golf to H4H. I refuse to do so once I finish my round, because there'll be too many ***** taking the *** out of me for me to hold back! 

Click to expand...



Still suffering from Golfers Tourettes then Simon?


----------



## Bratty (Jun 19, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Still suffering from Golfers Tourettes then Simon?    

Click to expand...

It's getting worse, Chris!!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2012)

Bratty said:



			It's getting worse, Chris!! 

Click to expand...

So is your thieving habit................!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 19, 2012)

my thanks to Antony as well; great to meet everyone and it was a pleasure to play that course = superb.

still trying to match faces to names to forum names - clearly going to take more than one event!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 19, 2012)

PieMan said:



			So is your thieving habit................!!  

Click to expand...

HAHA! But it's not nearly as good. A real thief wouldn't have returned it! Actually, a real thief would only steal something of value... and there's no value in a XXL Primark shirt! 

Also, I discovered this on the "Camberley Heath, June 18th - Draw & details" thread:


rickg said:



			also watching the end of the US golf, but have to set off even earlier to get to Murphs......
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			Well... What can go wrong?
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			You could sleep in.........

Click to expand...

Now THAT is a good definition of irony!!! :rofl:


----------



## The19thHole (Jun 19, 2012)

A truly fantastic day was had, less can be said about my game, 
that had far too many blobs for my liking. Special thanks Anthony 
for organizing the great day and my AM playing partners Seve1, 
Foxholer and Crow and my fellow gardners TheRod, Homer and 
Hooker â€” It was a privilege guys.


----------



## TXL (Jun 19, 2012)

Pictures of the winners:

Morning 9 holes, Wookie goes to tap in the winning putt (is he really standing on one of his playing partners line?  ) :






Afternoon 18 holes, Richart's guest, Jeremy sinks the winning putt:






Overall winner swatooth sets up to play his approach to the par 5 13th hole whilst PHWokingham looks on:






More to follow.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 19, 2012)

Is treading on someone's line a two-stroke penalty, Anthony?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			Pictures of the winners:






Click to expand...

You managed to persuade Sam Torrence to play?!


----------



## TXL (Jun 19, 2012)

JustOne blasts one away from the 3rd tee ......






Pieman and Znuffzz make sure the cards are correct






Rickg celebrates a birdie on the 18th:


----------



## TXL (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a spot the difference pair of pictures.


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			Pieman and Znuffzz make sure the cards are correct





Click to expand...

Which one is Pieman?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			JustOne blasts one away from the 3rd tee ......





Click to expand...



James, playing the part of an out of work deckchair!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 19, 2012)

Another very enjoyable days golf yesterday on a truly superb golf course. Thanks to my playing partners throughout the day for their great company, James (Justone), both Pauls (PNWokingham, Znuffs) Peter (PutPutPut) and Ian (Imurg).

And gratitude to Anthony for doing a sterling job organising this, look forward to doing it again some day - if we are allowed back that is


----------



## Swinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Cracking day guys. I enjoyed it a lot and only wish I'd have made it for the whole day. 
On that note my apologies go to my playing partners for the morning but unfortunatly I was unable to make it up to the course first thing in the morning. I probably did you guys a favour anyway as I'm even worse company too early in the morning!!

Thanks to everyone and well done to TXL for organising the day. 



murphthemog said:



			Shot of the day? Swinger, drove the 18th to leave a 6 foot putt for eagle. 2 for 4. Bandit.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris, there was some stiff competition in our group for this, Duncans iron off the 12th tee springs to my mind! 




therod said:



			finally I understand Swinger is interested in playing more mixed pairs, he is in the market for a partner. she must however be able to match his length off the tee. sounds like a tough ask !!

Click to expand...

I could let you do the vetting for me! A few holes then off to the Speedway!!



richart said:



			I can't imagine anyone would have the balls to partner Swinger in foursomes after his drive at the last. Does anyone want to revise their guess for how far he will hit it at the H4H day ?
		
Click to expand...

I still got a bit nervy on the first with a few people around but will make sure I hit a few looseners before the H4H tee shot!!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2012)

Bratty said:



			HAHA! But it's not nearly as good. A real thief wouldn't have returned it! Actually, a real thief would only steal something of value... and there's no value in a XXL Primark shirt! 



			:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2012)

Bratty said:



			and there's no value in a XXL Primark shirt! 

Click to expand...


Cheaper than buying a tent from Milletts though!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			JustOne blasts one away from the 3rd tee ......









			.....closely followed by "Fore right"......!!





			Rickg celebrates a birdie on the 18th:





Click to expand...

Definitely throws a ball like a girl!!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 19, 2012)

many thanks to TXL for the organisation and to all the guys unfortunate enough to drag me round both morning and afternoon.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			JustOne blasts one away from the 3rd tee ......





Click to expand...

Tut tut Anthony, you've got your pictures mixed up.
That was James on the first tee at Woodhall spa.
Unless............


----------



## JustOne (Jun 19, 2012)

bobmac said:



			That was James on the first tee at Woodhall spa.
Unless............

Click to expand...

I have 6 of those jumpers and 10 pairs of beige chinos


----------



## wookie (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			Pictures of the winners:

Morning 9 holes, Wookie goes to tap in the winning putt (is he really standing on one of his playing partners line?  ) :
.
		
Click to expand...

You said that it looked like I was when you took the shot and you're right but I'm afraid even I wouldnt putt that awkwardly for no reason so in this case the camera is lying and I wouldnt wanted to have upset Homer at this point anyway


----------



## JustOne (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't panic Wookie... I've drawn the break on for you..... [click pic to enlarge]


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			This is a spot the difference pair of pictures.












Click to expand...

 The grass looks like it has grown quite a bit in the second picture, and the light appears to be fading.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 19, 2012)

Swinger said:



			I could let you do the vetting for me! A few holes then off to the Speedway!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for that. What are you looking for in a partner?

re the speedway, I don't want to be controversial but it's over-rated,  all over by the 1st bend. I'd much rather go to the dogs


----------



## Bratty (Jun 19, 2012)

richart said:



			The grass looks like it has grown quite a bit in the second picture, and the light appears to be fading.

Click to expand...

Blow me! 
Is it that in the first one, I look nice and relaxed and in the second I look like a constipated old man?

If not, I can't for the life of me spot any difference?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2012)

therod said:



			I'd much rather go to the dogs 

Click to expand...

Of course, some might say you already have...

I, of course, could not possibly comment.....


----------



## wookie (Jun 19, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Don't panic Wookie... I've drawn the break on for you..... [click pic to enlarge]

View attachment 1992





Click to expand...

I think that proves my point


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2012)

Fantastic day as these events always are. Big thanks to TXL for his hard work in organising it and making sure it ran smoothly. Thanks to my partners for the day and sorry my golf was so shocking and for nearly castrating my everyone with my "recovery" at the 3rd PM.

One small question though, wasn't there the GM shield up for grabs or is this now being competed for elsewhere. 

I thought the course was in great nick especially the greens and had help up superbly to the torrential rain we had early Monday morning. I wish I could have played better but the walk was fun. Well done to those who played well. Good to see my partner Hawkeye hitting some form and hope he's ready to carry me in the Volvo next week. Not sure where the corresponding fixture will be next year but I'd be more than happy to go back to Camberley. Couldn't fault it


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 19, 2012)

Region3 was the holder of the shield, and his courier left the trophy at home if I understand correctly.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			JustOne blasts one away from the 3rd tee ......





Click to expand...

Clearly the fashion police don't do spot checks at forum meets  

Mental note to self....don't attend any forum meets


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Region3 was the holder of the shield, and his courier left the trophy at home if I understand correctly.
		
Click to expand...



I've promised Jeremy that I'll remember to take it to the H4H meet and hand it over to him there.


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Clearly the fashion police don't do spot checks at forum meets  

Mental note to self....don't attend any forum meets  

Click to expand...

There is a tradition at forum meets of dressing up in the loudest clobber possible. James didn't even make the top 6.  Homer made it twice.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Clearly the fashion police don't do spot checks at forum meets  

Mental note to self....don't attend any forum meets  

Click to expand...




richart said:



			There is a tradition at forum meets of dressing up in the loudest clobber possible. James didn't even make the top 6.  Homer made it twice.

Click to expand...

And Rick wins it every time.........
It was the Red shades that topped the outfit completely.....


----------



## JustOne (Jun 19, 2012)

RickG is hard to beat... Murph nearly surpassed him a couple of times but Rick's (usual) change of clothes at half-time normally seals the deal. The man is a living hookers handbag!

I'm wearing a tartan mankini and polkadot stetson next meet!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 19, 2012)

Imurg said:



			And Rick wins it every time.........
It was the Red shades that topped the outfit completely.....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but he was worried that he wouldn't win, so bought an entire outfit for the afternoon from the pro-shop! :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Yeah, but he was worried that he wouldn't win, so bought an entire outfit for the afternoon from the pro-shop! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 He paid money for that outfit ? Thought he was wearing the Jason King look for a bet.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 19, 2012)

richart said:



			He paid money for that outfit ? Thought he was wearing the Jason King look for a bet.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a lot of money too!


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Definitely throws a ball like a girl!!
		
Click to expand...



think  I need to do some work with my V-Easy


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2012)

I've paid the winners donations into the on-line HFH fund.........Â£180 was donated on the day...(every single winner donated their entire amount) ........amazing generosity guys!!!:thup:

That takes our current total now (including gift aid) to Â£3175.......:cheers:

Would like to add my thanks for the day...TXL obviously...the man is a legend!

Bratty....my own personal Gok Wan...and for being great company in the morning warm up.....19 points with a Mable was pretty good scoring.......(off that handicap..)

Jeremy for the morning and afternoon rounds........amazing back 9 in the afternoon for 21 points to pip me by a point......

Wookie....very dangerous off 21...hits a great ball and will be at 15/16 in no time......nice guy..

Crow...the real gentleman of the forum....always fun to play with...

Murph ...for the lift down

Pieman....for making me cry with laughter recounting our escapades on Friday...

James...for the funniest one liner with his ..."on the tee, representing Ginsters.......Pieman" still laughing at that one.........

Great to see a lot of new faces and I'm sure they'll be back for more........GeneralStore in particular will fit in perfectly as he's as mad as a box of frogs!!

Can't wait to do it again........:clap:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 20, 2012)

Just remembered this. There was a discussion about forum names and the usual cracks about Pieman's being an obvious choice when Rick comes out with..."I always thought he was called Pieman because his favourite number is 3.14"


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like you all had a great day and really cheesed off that I had to pull out.
Looking forward to Blackmoor though


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 20, 2012)

Firstly thanks to Anthony for a great day. A very nice course you have there. 

Ta to those that put up with my woefull efforts in the morning and for the afternoon. At least I managed to redeem myself on the back nine. 

James. Thanks for reminding me of my tee shot on the first in the afternoon!!

Interesting side bet pairs match play in the afternoon. I felt sorry for Murph as he was paired with me! Anyway, it ended all square, and I might have contributed at least one hole to that. But Swingers tee shot on the 18th was stunning, and a good finish to bring the match all square. 

Great company for the day, and a great course. Shame my golf wasn't up to much, but it is only golf.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 20, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Clearly the fashion police don't do spot checks at forum meets  

Mental note to self....don't attend any forum meets  

Click to expand...

And you all clobber me for my anti-dress code "jibes"  - this is what should be banned, and anyone else in bright coloured clothing more suited to an evening in a disco


----------



## RichardC (Jun 20, 2012)

Late to reply as always!!

Massive thanks to Anthony for organising and thanks to my playing partners Pieman, Twire and Frank.

Loved the course and can't wait to play it again one day.


----------



## richart (Jun 20, 2012)

sev112 said:



			And you all clobber me for my anti-dress code "jibes"  - this is what should be banned, and anyone else in bright coloured clothing more suited to an evening in a disco  

Click to expand...

Nice pun mate, now tuck you shirt in.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 20, 2012)

richart said:



			Nice pun mate, now tuck you shirt in.

Click to expand...

Having trouble with your r's.

Take that comment as you like?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like you all had a great day and really cheesed off that I had to pull out.
Looking forward to Blackmoor though
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it mate but you were missed!!!


----------



## richart (Jun 20, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Having trouble with your r's.

Take that comment as you like?
		
Click to expand...

 Unfortunately I have trouble spelling them as well as saying them.


----------



## znuffzz (Jun 21, 2012)

i think everything that needs to be said has been said, so i'll reiterate all the thanks and good sentiments. 

sorry for being slightly late to this thread, my own fault for having the temerity to take day off work and only just having caught up on bloody e-mails...look forward to seeing the pics when i get home they seem to have been blocked by our draconian security policies here at work....

looking forward to the next one.

to whomsever draws the short straw and has to organise the next meet, it would be well worth having a quiet word with catering staff beforehand to secure additional quotas of gravy...some forum members seem to think that turning their roast chicken into a chicken broth is acceptable behaviour....


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 21, 2012)

znuffzz said:



			i think everything that needs to be said has been said, so i'll reiterate all the thanks and good sentiments. 

sorry for being slightly late to this thread, my own fault for having the temerity to take day off work and only just having caught up on bloody e-mails...look forward to seeing the pics when i get home they seem to have been blocked by our draconian security policies here at work....

looking forward to the next one.

to whomsever draws the short straw and has to organise the next meet, it would be well worth having a quiet word with catering staff beforehand to secure additional quotas of gravy...some forum members seem to think that turning their roast chicken into a chicken broth is acceptable behaviour....



Click to expand...


Yes Bratty


----------



## Bratty (Jun 21, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Yes Bratty

Click to expand...

There's nowt wrong with gravy! The more the better! And if you'd asked for more, they'd have delivered.

Missed out on the extra f***ing custard though, didn't I!!!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Missed out on the extra f***ing custard though, didn't I!!! 

Click to expand...

James didn't..............


----------



## Hooker (Jun 21, 2012)

Count yourselves lucky, the half chickens had turned into quarter chickens by the time our table got them!


----------

